# more eggs



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

ok i looked in the tank this morning and there are more eggs!!My last batch of eggs have all gone apart from a few fry!!How can i ensure most of the eggs make it this time???Shall i put the eggs in another tank?do i syphon the eggs out?and what is the best time to do this?is brine shrimp the only food to feed them at this age?


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

from what i have come to understand, siphon them out into a 10gal, with same temp and use mostly siphoned water so they dont get shocked, thats just my opinion tho.


----------



## twofish (Mar 1, 2005)

This what I do, though it's quite cumbersome it in my opinion yields a good % return on the eggs.
1) I let the eggs be, I let the male gaurd them and hatch in the same water ..this is in a 125 gallon tank.
2) I let the eggs hatch, and soon you can't find any fry in the tank even if you are trying ..even if you could they stay in the substrate (I use rock gravel so it's rather big gaps for the little guys) so it would be extremely hard to find/catch.
3) After aprox 3 days after hatch (~5 days total) the fry have used up their yolk sac, I have pre timed a brine shrimp hatch to mature 24 hours prior ..at this point the fry free swim in the tank looking for food.
4) I scoop as many as I can find over the next 5 days, finding the most amount (~150 or so) in the first day and maybe up to 70 over the next 4 days or so.
5) I net all the fry (usually not more then 4 at a time) I find in a small ~3$ net ..i then leave them in their water in the net while bringing the rim of the net just over the surface of the water and suck them up with a eye dropper (though a turkey baster is much better) or sometimes I use a ladel. 
6) I cut 2 Liter pop bottles at the bottoms, leaving about 75% of the bottle left, I then dunk the bottle in the 125 gallon tank so that it fills up about 80% with the tank water, leaving room for air at the top so it floats (the nozzle is facing towards the gravel so it is upside down).
7) I now put the fry I sucked out of the net into the pop bottle, I do a water change using a similiar process every 12 hours, I feed them brine shrimp every 6 hours except when I sleep.

This is very cumbersome and time consuming, but I like it. This way I use a single heater to keep them at the same temperature they were used to, I also always use the same tank water all the time. When I do a water change I just cycle the old water they were in back into the tank and then refill their pop bottle from the other end of my tank.
This also saves me from having to get various other tanks for diff age fry ..I just keep using more pop bottles, when it comes time to split a bottle because they are getting to big, it costs me next to nothing to add another.

This has worked very well for me thus far, I lose almost no fry, ever. Granted I treat each fry like it's worth a million dollars, I'm sure some people would argue it's a foolish waste of time.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Awsome post two fish, some pictures would be very nice. As this seems like a nice cost effect setup. What do you use as a shrimp hatchery, anything special? Sounds like you have this down to a science, add a couple of things and you could have yourself a sticky.


----------

